# Brick! our new puppy



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

After Kali passed away we were so devastated we didn't even think about getting new puppy. Exactly 3 months later her breeder gave us gift we could not refuse :wub:

Brick! the day we first saw him (standing) and his brothers. 










the day we got him, 11 weeks










fight with a giant tennis ball 










12 weeks



















13 weeks



















My friend made custom collar and harness for him, I don't think we could lose him in the dark 










His father, Bad (Kali's uncle)










mother, Kathryn










He is 15week old now (but I don't have any recent pics :blush we are very pleased with him, he seems to have nice balanced drives. He doesn't have extreme prey drive like Kali had, but we are making nice progress with food motivation.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats on your new little boy, I hope he helps heal your heart. :wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's beautiful!:wub: Can't wait to see more pictures of him. He's the same age as Troy, 15 weeks.  Where did you get that giant tennis ball??


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you LaRen! we hope for that too. 

Bella, one of our friends got that ball for Kali, I don't know where she got it but I know it wasn't from any pet shop.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations!
He's a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous photos. He looks like an intelligent, happy boy!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! He certainly is a gorgeous boy!! :wub:

Your photos are beautiful!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

We need to see 15 week pictures!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a stunner for sure, im so happy for you, a big congratulations  nice to see that 
your breeder cares


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh man! That is so cool! Especially being Kali's uncle.. Did the same kind of thing with Guy, then Donner and then Risen Star.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats! He's going to be one stunning man when he matures! Also your photography is brilliant, love it.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss of Kali! I missed the thread about her passing.

Very happy that you have a beautiful little boy to ease the pain of your loss.

Love the mischievous glint in his eyes.....


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

What great pictures! I love how he's eying the ball in the one picture.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice pics. I think the 12 week black and white photo can contest for photo of the month.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all  He is Kali's cousin but they seem to have completely different characters. If she was Red Bull, he would be Martini (for now ) but Gwenhwyfair is right, he has his moments of craziness 

ok, new pics, first one comparison 11.5-15.5 weeks  his head is growing fast :wild:










and few from the today's walk 

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr








[/url]Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr[/IMG]

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

and with some new friends


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

So cute! Congrats, have fun


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

16 weeks  his ears are getting longer 










strong refraction/reflection in his eye (it looks almost gray)


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's gorgeous. :wub: I love the 3rd picture!


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## greeneblitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Great looking dog, and wonderful photos


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a good looking puppy!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

He is STUNNING!! :wub: 
Congrats!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all! Brick turned 4 months today and we had a 4 legged guest in our home for the first time (for Brick)  our old friend Gal who was unbelievably patient with him

https://youtu.be/vnNpFkNiUMo

https://youtu.be/Jzc_zbHmHAc


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Brick, posing for my new lens 

Untitled by DigitalBite, on Flickr


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Brick turned 18 weeks  and he met Kalis friend Aska for the first time

Untitled by DigitalBite, on Flickr

and this is Iskra (spark) his best friend. He loves her so much, when he play with her, nothing else exists for him not even food 

Untitled by DigitalBite, on Flickr


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow he got big! Love seeing updates of him. 
Can't wait to get my camera within the next week or two hopefully. I'll be spamming with Troy pictures.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

He just looks big in that photo with Aska, he is actually normal or even a bit small for his age, he is 20.6" and 38.5 pounds  

Can't wait for Troys update


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy is 22 inches tall, and 40 lbs.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I told you, Brick looks like a small puppy compared to him


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> I told you, Brick looks like a small puppy compared to him


He's gorgeous either way though!
I wish Troy was this friendly towards other dogs  Hopefully the trainer can help resolve it.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

His parents are really big, I'm secretly hoping he won't be as big as his Father :blush: but.. knowing some of his siblings from previous litters I think I can only hope 

His sister from previous litter, I was babysitting her for a month and a half. Beautiful girl...

5.5 months old, Medi









11 months (left) her mother right and sister behind them









sister Misty









I think he looks like his mother, for now 



Bella67 said:


> I wish Troy was this friendly towards other dogs  Hopefully the trainer can help resolve it.


Well, my Kali wasn't friendly to other dogs, she ignored and tolerated them. At first I was sad that she doesn't play with dogs but later I was grateful she was like that  her focus was exclusively on me and I really never had any incident or problem with her. My point is, he doesn't necessarily need to learn to like them, only to tolerate them and ignore them


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Brick is a gorgeous boy!! I love looking at your photos. They are always special.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

kelbonc said:


> Brick is a gorgeous boy!! I love looking at your photos. They are always special.





RZZNSTR said:


> Great pics! Thanks for posting those!


I'm glad that you like them


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous, wonderful photography as well


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ugh I love him... You need to come to California and take photos of my dogs!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Ugh I love him... You need to come to California and take photos of my dogs!!!


Oh I wish, but 14 hour trip from Serbia to CA doesn't sound like fun  beside that, i can't imagine better photos of your dogs that you are already taking


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

19 weeks today  serious face


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

5 months old today, skinny boy


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's one handsome boy!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Inspirational photography, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Brick is going to be unbearably handsome! As is he is already ridiculously adorable. Love the pics of him. I have a solid black 7 month female and my pics of her could never hold a candle to pictures you take. Fabulous eye!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics! Well done!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yay more Brick updates! I didn't even know Troy was 5 months. Thanks for reminding me, lol!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you! 


Kahrg4 said:


> Brick is going to be unbearably handsome! As is he is already ridiculously adorable. Love the pics of him. I have a solid black 7 month female and my pics of her could never hold a candle to pictures you take. Fabulous eye!


I'm digital artists so I have some kind of small advantage, but I believe that anyone with decent camera and practice can achieve good results 


Bella67 said:


> yay more Brick updates! I didn't even know Troy was 5 months. Thanks for reminding me, lol!


time flies by  in few months they will look like grown up dogs


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

11-15 and 22 weeks yesterday 



















he lost his tooth in that battle


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy! Love your pics. Always so spot on. Give him a pat for us!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those a very cool pics!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dog. You take such great pics of him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You take beautiful pictures. Love that tennis ball!!! He is so handsome makes a great model!!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Man he is so handsome! If I end up with a black pup from Carma's litter I'd love some tips for photographing black dogs.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks!  


Jenny720 said:


> You take beautiful pictures. Love that tennis ball!!! He is so handsome makes a great model!!!!


He is really patient, for now 


Carriesue said:


> Man he is so handsome! If I end up with a black pup from Carma's litter I'd love some tips for photographing black dogs.


I didn't know you are planing to get a puppy from Carma's litter! are you really?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He is really patient, for now
> 
> I didn't know you are planing to get a puppy from Carma's litter! are you really?


Yes, deposit down and everything.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

YAY!!! Great! I so happy for you! ( and a bit jealous  )


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Brick turned 5.5 months... he is skinny, but healthy and full of energy  54 pounds and 23.6 inches tall yesterday. He is learning to pose for me and he started to make funny faces 

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr










and herding his little friend


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Now those are cool pics! Thanks!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love! Especially the one where he is "herding" his little buddy. Such a sweet expression. Great photos!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

Black Kali said:


> Brick turned 5.5 months... he is skinny, but healthy and full of energy  54 pounds and 23.6 inches tall yesterday. He is learning to pose for me and he started to make funny faces
> 
> Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Man that second to last picture is UNREAL! Stunning looking boy!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really busy with my work so I rarely have time for photography  and he is growing so fast... 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Love! Especially the one where he is "herding" his little buddy. Such a sweet expression. Great photos!


 he is crazy about kids 


DMS92 said:


> Man that second to last picture is UNREAL! Stunning looking boy!


I like that photo, he looks so serious  so I had to share it, even though it is bad quality (blurry)


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What an awesome puppy  looking good!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Incredible pictures!


----------



## Wren (Jul 16, 2015)

Amazing pictures, he's going to be a handsome boy!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so jealous. I've always wanted a black GSD. I know I shouldn't care about color, just health.... BUT. /grins Great looking dog. They grow so fast. Great pics.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Love brick! So handsome


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Yesterday Brick visited his friend Gal. Last time they saw each other Gal was extremely tolerant to obnoxious puppy  but now it was time to teach him some manners 

rule no1 - no slamming into my body! 










rule no2 - I'll give you my toys but I will chase you and occasionally nip your but 










rule no3 - always watch your back, someone may sneak up on you 










ok, that's it, you may proceed to play on your own, don't bother me anymore




























Wolf :wub:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

What a good boy! He sure is starting to look mature. Again,  just love the pics.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

The Wild Bunch said:


> What a good boy! He sure is starting to look mature. Again, just love the pics.


Thank you!  he still looks like a small puppy to me :wub:


Bella67 said:


> gorgeous!!


Thanks! 

I have to complain, Brick is toy destruction machine! He never touched anything in our house besides his toys (we don't crate him and sometime he is alone more than 6 hours), but he started to destroy toys systematically  I've bought him kong like ball (similar material) an he destroyed it in few hours  Today I got him Hol-EE Roller toy and he destroyed it almost instantly... managed to find Kong Black Extreme Ball, solid without treat holes, we'll se how long it will last...


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

What an absolute stunner of a pup! And such gorgeous photos! I am super jealous of your camera skills. All I have is my iPhone to take photos with, but I am hoping with my photoshop skills doing color correction and adding blur, I can try to replicate something even slightly similar to the amazing work you do!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what great pictures!!!!!!! love that first one, lol. brick is one handsome boy


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  

new comparison, 11-15-22-28 weeks. He is already 25" tall (hope he will stop soon) and finally got some weight on him! 62lbs still a bit skinny but I like how he looks right now  He is progressing really great in obedience, but we still have a lot of work with tracking and protection. 


















and again, month and a half ago and now


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous! Troy is 64 lbs and is 27 inches tall.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow he's catching up with Ollie! He's almost 3 and is 25' tall and 73lbs.  Your boy makes me excited for my girl to grow, I'm enjoying the cute puppy stage for sure... Just can't wait for her bladder to be older. 

As always your photos are always wonderful!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> Gorgeous! Troy is 64 lbs and is 27 inches tall.


wow, already? he is really big boy ! 


Carriesue said:


> Wow he's catching up with Ollie! He's almost 3 and is 25' tall and 73lbs.


I hope Brick will slow down soon, I can't imagine working with really tall dog. I'm long legged 5'10" and his head is already at my hip when we do heeling exercise, few more inches and I'll be walking with his nose under my armpit  and I watched guy in a club, who is few inches shorter than me, working with a giant schnauzer, that is exactly how it looked like  did't seem comfortable 


Carriesue said:


> Your boy makes me excited for my girl to grow, I'm enjoying the cute puppy stage for sure... Just can't wait for her bladder to be older.
> 
> As always your photos are always wonderful!


I was lucky with Brick, never had accident in the house but I had to go outside with him 5-7x a day, again luckily, he always slept trough the night. Anyway, I don't miss that  can't wait that you start working with her!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> Brick, posing for my new lens



Mind sharing what the new lens is?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Mind sharing what the new lens is?


Oh, that is an old post  Canon 70-200 f4 IS


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

7 months already...


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

What a great looking dog!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So handsome, they grow up way too quick!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fantastic pics as always. Gotta say though, I love, love, love the way his face is maturing. He's going to be even more of stunner yet. Pats for afar.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Handsome! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So handsome!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! 

my friend babysitted him again, she sent me photo and video of Brick and her dog


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

What a handsome, happy fella! Absolutely awesome pictures! They make my day!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

13-17-32 weeks  









that face 
Untitled by DigitalBite, on Flickr

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr











He broke 26" mark, so there goes my hope he won't be tall boy  and he is still very narrow


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

He's absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful face


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous, amazing transformation in the first photo!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

There is something with that white patch...  Brick and his Father










little king by DigitalBite, on Flickr

We got some new equipment form my friend, non-slip leash and prong collar cover, which I don't use with Brick, but he has to be the model 




























He is still a bit skinny, 72 lbs and he is still growing in height, 27" and it doesn't seem he will stop soon


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He's so handsome! Is his sire a long coat? I can't believe how much he's grown, feels like you just got him! I need to do some new photos of Eva too once this heat wave passes, she's grown so much too though still small, since her mom Carma is around 52lbs I'm hoping she will be similar!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, it feels like yesterday for us too  he has grown so much that I sometimes forget he is still a puppy :wub: His breeder was visiting us and he is a bit disappointed that Brick grown so much in height already. 

His sire have normal GSD coat, but very tick, and he produces LC puppies in almost every litter with different females. 

Better view of his sire










Kali's family by DigitalBite, on Flickr


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

great coat!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Incredible photos. Pup looks fantastic!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Brick sure is a very handsome model!!  Great photos!! Funny how father and son pick the same square to rest their head.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Troy reminded me that Brick will be 9 months old tomorrow :blush:

He is still leggy and a bit skinny  which is even more pronounced by his short sleek coat. Hope it will get fuller in the next few months, it is already freezing in my town.

We didn't do any training almost a month until few days ago and he was amazing!  Still biting on pillow  but his grips are calm, full and strong. And I'll have to workout more so I could lift him up by his collar  no fun working with heavy long bodied dog  I always end up with sore muscles on my back. Unfortunately, usually I'm the photographer on our training so no photos or videos of him working 

Obedience is still his least favorite thing (easily distracted by people/dogs passing by etc) but he is fairly ok

And his favorite thing, tracking!  we done about 6-7 sessions of 4x4 tracks and he was doing them flawless almost from the start. Today we switched to 8x2, he stayed on track and his focus seams excellent 






And of course, his favorite indoor activity, gnawing his toys and watching tv  

Brick by DigitalBite, on Flickr


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I must save this ball


----------



## Tompson (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful dog


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

13-17-32-43 weeks


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

10 months old, I really love this little guy :wub:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Black Kali said:


> 13-17-32-43 weeks


These are great. Look at the change in that head! Cool.


----------



## Michelle F (Dec 1, 2015)

Too cute! The pictures turned out great!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's beautiful! How do you get such gorgeous pictures? They are all the same angle and same lighting.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

His head is still growing, so I suppose there will be room for another photo or two in next few months 



LuvShepherds said:


> He's beautiful! How do you get such gorgeous pictures? They are all the same angle and same lighting.


Thank you, I photographed him in the same spot, under same light and with the same lens  We play a bit before I take a photo so his mouth are always open.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

His first new year and already dressed up


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a hat guy-for sure


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks good but putting that hat on him may be trouble! lol


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

What a gorgeous little guy!!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

*1 year old *

Big bad wolf, waiting for the red riding hood 










I hope he finally stopped growing in height, he hit 28" and he looks so funny with this long legs 




























crazy eyes


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

love all the photos! He has great expression!

Lee


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Lee  

I love his expressive face


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Brick is so beautiful and I want you for a photographer!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is gorgeous! I have been trying to take a red riding hood/wolf picture. The photo of Brick in the woods-is my favorite!!! He looks like a wolf.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Suka said:


> Brick is so beautiful and I want you for a photographer!


Thank you!  



Jenny720 said:


> He is gorgeous! I have been trying to take a red riding hood/wolf picture. The photo of Brick in the woods-is my favorite!!! He looks like a wolf.


Thanks Jenny, that's my favorite too. That was just a test (mockup) for my next project, a photo session with him and a friend, she will be red riding hood, he will be wolf of course 

And another mockup, just for fun


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> Suka said:
> 
> 
> > Brick is so beautiful and I want you for a photographer!
> ...


I can't tell you how much I love this photo. My all time favorite picture!!!! It needs to win an award. You are such a great photographer!!! Thank you for sharing this!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Jenny, thank you so much! It's a HUGE compliment :blush:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Man I like those photos. The Red Riding Hood pic is outstanding! Very well done!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> Man I like those photos. The Red Riding Hood pic is outstanding! Very well done!


Thank you! 

It seams that Flickr liked that photo to, it is in their Explore right now


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Black Kali said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It seams that Flickr liked that photo to, it is in their Explore right now


Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## thegreat22 (Oct 2, 2015)

great looking dogs


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Brick! He's soooo beautiful!!! I'm jealous of your photos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you need to watermark your photos, they are most excellent! I also love the red riding hood one!!!


----------

